

Why have personalized news startups failed? - yurylifshits
http://www.quora.com/Why-have-personalized-news-startups-failed

======
zdw
People already have feed readers (RSS/etc.) and use them to generate
personalized news.

The rest either don't know about it, or aren't interested.

------
jeffreymcmanus
Because most consumers value a curated experience more and the cost of
clicking from one site to the next is zero.

